# Macro pictures of My Collection



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

I was taking some pictures in my frog room and got some decent shots of my frogs. 
I'll be posting macro shots as I snap!

Enjoy!!


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a nice picture of one of my Ranitomeya Variabilis Southern morph...

I don't know what to do with these guys....I stopped breeding them because I have a group of 14+ adults...


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's one of a Tinctorius Azureus ...


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Wonderful pictures. And if you don't know what to do with your R. variabilis you can always send them my way.


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

great pics! as you can see variabilis are always the popular ones.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you guys for the compliments! I wish I could send them your way but those borders are the virtual separations between us forgers.

I will be posting more pictures soon.

Cheers


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is one of my stunning Orange banded leucomelas...

Stunning


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is one of my crazy electric green Auratus Nicaragua G&B....


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Little Cobalt Juvie....


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Why not post a random grub picture...... 

Here is a sweet picture of a silver springtail colony.... these guys do phenomenal for me. My cultures are blooming like crazy. If anybody wants to get some PM me.


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Stunning indeed.


----------



## Luke-O-Melas (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm on the same side of the border so no issues.

Do you ever make it to Toronto, Dendrorani?


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Luke-O-Melas said:


> I'm on the same side of the border so no issues.
> 
> Do you ever make it to Toronto, Dendrorani?


Yes I do make it to Toronto but not often. If you really want some frogs we can always meet up sometime.

I will try to post more pics but my frogs seem to notice the extra attention ! HIHIHI

Rani


----------



## BaysExotics (Dec 28, 2014)

Luke-O-Melas said:


> I'm on the same side of the border so no issues.
> 
> Do you ever make it to Toronto, Dendrorani?


^^ would totally love to split you on some southern variabillis!


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

> would totally love to split you on some southern variabillis!


I'll have a trio available in 3 months... I'll post some in the sale section when they will be available but I'll contact you first.

I was trying to post a video but it's kind of not uploading for some reason.

I will try to upload it to youtube and then share the link...

Rani


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

there you go a nice little female Vent Blackwater


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a nice picture of my female Black footed Orange Terribilis


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Those are stunning. 


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks buddy!


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Would you be interested in selling 2 maybe 3 southern variabilis?


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

I would love to sell you some...but your on the opposite side of the border... kinda impossible unless you can make the paper work... cites and import permit...

Rani


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

dendrorani said:


> Here is a nice picture of one of my Ranitomeya Variabilis Southern morph...
> 
> I don't know what to do with these guys....I stopped breeding them because I have a group of 14+ adults...





dendrorani said:


> I would love to sell you some...but your on the opposite side of the border... kinda impossible unless you can make the paper work... cites and import permit...
> 
> Rani


Yeah never done a transaction like that don't where to begin and sounds like a hassle.


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry but yes it is a big hassle. I'm sure you can get some through Mark from UE or better yet from a fellow frogger

Rani


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Some pics of tonight... My variabilis group was smiling at me 

Can't get good shots on my other frogs.... ugh

Well here you go


----------



## Judy Martin (Jan 9, 2013)

Where did you get your Black Footed Orange Terribilis? I have been wanting these for a while now. They are sharp.

Judy


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Judy Martin said:


> Where did you get your Black Footed Orange Terribilis? I have been wanting these for a while now. They are sharp.
> 
> Judy


Phyllobates terribilis - 'Orange - Black Foot'

These frogs are directly from Tesoros de Colombia and support a company dedicated to conservation and sustainable farming.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Very nice!

I especially like the last ones.

Mind telling us about your setup?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great shots! More bug pics please!


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Judy Martin said:


> Where did you get your Black Footed Orange Terribilis? I have been wanting these for a while now. They are sharp.
> 
> Judy


They come from understory enterprises. I don't know if they still have some. I was on a waiting list for more than a year before they could even bring them in.


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

port_plz said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I especially like the last ones.
> 
> Mind telling us about your setup?


You mean the variabilis?

If so they are in a 100G exo terra (36x18x36). They were formerly in a 48x18x48 tank that I built myself. Unfortunately I had to tear it down due to moving issues because of its size. I did not think beforehand about it.

Other than that, it houses a group of 14+ adults that breed every week consistently.

Rani


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

eos said:


> Great shots! More bug pics please!


Hehe bugs are great but I'm finding it hard to get a clear shot without blur (hand movement)

I will try and post them for you ! 

For now here is a nice little fella! Ranitomeya Benedicta....

Rani


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome shots!

What lens + setup do you use if i may ask?


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

VPardoel said:


> Awesome shots!
> 
> What lens + setup do you use if i may ask?


I am using a old canon T1i but my lens is a 100mm is usm ef2.8 macro lens. 

Pretty soon I will be buying a 5D mark3 body...

Rani


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Well well,
I managed to capture this beautiful female Mantella for some pictures. Someone gave them to me about a year ago. This one is a huge female and I'm pretty sure I have a male with her. I haven't heard any call yet but the size difference is unbelievable.

I'm still trying to figure out if it's a Mantella Madagascariensis or a Baroni. Very little information can give me a definite yes on which specie it is.

If anyone has a lot of experience with Mantellas, i'd like to hear from them. The more you know about the specie, the more success you can have...

Rani


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

dendrorani said:


> I am using a old canon T1i but my lens is a 100mm is usm ef2.8 macro lens.
> 
> Pretty soon I will be buying a 5D mark3 body...
> 
> Rani



Can' wait to see the pics from the 5D 
And what is your lighting setup? just a simple flash?


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

VPardoel said:


> Can' wait to see the pics from the 5D
> And what is your lighting setup? just a simple flash?


Yes i only have my body flash for now. Looking to acquire the double ring macro flash from canon. Epic lens with epic flash, needs an epic body ! LOL

Rani


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

A few more pics for you guys to enjoy...


Daddy @ work with tads...

And a stunning H. Valeiori from my friend's collection!

Rani


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice pics! Amazing frogs, congrats


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

rigel10 said:


> Very nice pics! Amazing frogs, congrats


Thank you buddy, gotta snap some more for you guys!


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Old picture of my monster tank that I had to destroy....

But this Orange terrib was 4' up the tank... haha 

Rani


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Lets call this picture umm... Spoonfull of tads ! 

those are just old random cell pictures...


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Ludisia discolor in bloom... Stunning!
And a Macodes Petola. I love jewel orchids...

Rani


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

dendrorani said:


> Lets call this picture umm... Spoonfull of tads !


It helps the medicine go down!


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> It helps the medicine go down!


Hahaha... i love how the yolk looks so yummi! 

Was looking through my backed up cellphone camera folder and found all these great, on the spot moments that were captured....

Rani


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

A nice little cluster. Who wants frog soup?


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Haha nice one


----------



## Viridovipera (Jun 17, 2008)

The orange terribilis really looks awesome!


----------



## Igofastr (Jan 16, 2015)

dendrorani said:


> Well well,
> I managed to capture this beautiful female Mantella for some pictures. Someone gave them to me about a year ago. This one is a huge female and I'm pretty sure I have a male with her. I haven't heard any call yet but the size difference is unbelievable.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if it's a Mantella Madagascariensis or a Baroni. Very little information can give me a definite yes on which specie it is.
> ...


Certainly no expert on Mantellas, heck, I don't even own one. i do recall, however, reading somewhere that you can tell by how far the "tiger stripes" go up on the legs, and the spot pattern on the belly-chin. I believe that the leg markings go up further (to the thigh)on madagascariensis. I'll post a link if I can find it.


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Igofastr said:


> Certainly no expert on Mantellas, heck, I don't even own one. i do recall, however, reading somewhere that you can tell by how far the "tiger stripes" go up on the legs, and the spot pattern on the belly-chin. I believe that the leg markings go up further (to the thigh)on madagascariensis. I'll post a link if I can find it.


I have read about these type of details that could differentiate Madagascariensis from Baroni. I have found that many of the attributes can be true for either specie except the ones you mentioned. Only the red leg percentage and the horseshoe shape under the chin seem to be almost always true.

For now, I can consider them to be Madagascariensis until I can prove the contrary. Thanks for the input.

Rani


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Viridovipera said:


> The orange terribilis really looks awesome!


Thanks buddy! They truly are amazing... and boy do they lunge on crickets!!!

Rani


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a link to my macro video of my Silver springtail colony. Sorry for the shaky cam, it was very hard trying to get clear focus on such lightning fast critters!

Enjoy! 

http://youtu.be/4dRgs6Is344

Rani


----------

